#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-10
<yd> fcitx-config-gtk是不是只存在在ubuntu的软件源中？
<ypwong> yd, 从上游的吧
<yd> 呃，什么意思？我第一次使用IRC，有什么不正确的地方还希望多多指教。
<ypwong> 没什么不正确，可能我不清楚你的问题
<ypwong> yd, 不太明白你问题的意思
<ypwong> yd, 欢迎 :)
<yd> 我在试用feodra 19 beta版，已经从它的yum源中安装了fcitx，但是搜索不到它的图形配置界面。
<yd> 它的文本config对我来说，操作有点难度。
<yd> 我在ubuntu下是可以从源中搜索到fcitx-config-gtk的deb包，这是一个图形的配置界面。
<yd> 所以我的问题是，讽刺同学-
<yd> 不好意思
<yd> 打错了。
<ypwong> 有可能是 fedora 的包的名字不一样，又或者根本没包。
<yd> 我的问题是,fcitx-config-gtk这个包是不是只是针对debian的版本。
<ypwong> fedora 是不是叫 fcitx-configtool
<yd> 恩，的确可能因为是这。
<yd> 恩，是的。
<ypwong> fedora 的包和 ubuntu/debian 不一定一样
<yd> 真的是你说的这个包。
<ypwong> 好
<yd> 我想问一下，就是包名称的gtk表示什么含义？
<ypwong> 我怀疑是 fcitx-configtool 提供不止 gtk 的前段，所有 debian 包的 maintainer 用 -gtk 来区分
<ypwong> 前端
<ypwong> 所以。。
<yd> gtk只能由于debian的发行版？
<ypwong> 其实只是打包方式不一样。fedora把上游的东西全包在一个 rpm,  debian 则把它打散分成几个包
<yd> ypwong,你说的确实是对的。debian中的fcitx-config-gtk需要安装额外的几个deb包
<yd> fedora的全都封装到一个包中了。
<yd> 还想问一下，像我这种小白用户直接参与到你们的devel channel中是不是不太合适？
<yd> 有没有更适合我的IRC channel？中英文的都可以。
<ypwong> 没关系啊，反正这边人少 :)
<ypwong> 英文的话 #ubuntu
<yd> 恩，谢谢哈。
<ypwong> 不用谢，互相切磋
<maclin> ypwong:在吗？
<maclin> ypwong,JackYu: 我们今天的dailybuild报错了，都是关于i-help-you-0.1.1的，不知道这个包是做什么用的？
<JackYu> 这是系统助手
<JackYu> maclin, 这个包还是测试版本，看来还需要进一步测试。。。
<maclin> default-settings和系统助手都更新到版本里了？
<JackYu> 系统助手应该还没更新到default-settings中的，很奇怪
<maclin> 这个包是谁在打包上传？看报错信息可能是打包的问题
<maclin> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142081791/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.i-help-you_0.1.1-0~6~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maclin> 错误在qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<JackYu> 是kobe在负责
<JackYu> 你直接问一下他
<maclin> 好的，我明天跟他确认一下
<ypwong> daily build 我弄的。。。
<ypwong> i-help-you 能改下名字吗，不太直观呢
<ypwong> JackYu, maclin: 请看上面
<ypwong> daily build 是我用 recipe 弄的
<maclin> 恩，我也没搞明白为啥会是这个名字
<ypwong> oh
<JackYu> 恩，目前还是测试阶段，ypwong能否先去掉，待准备好后再加进去
<JackYu> 名字也需要再讨论的
<ypwong> JackYu, 可以，本来不知道会发email的。
<ypwong> 停了
<JackYu> ypwong, OK:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 对了，方便时把昨天说的那个名单发我一下，我整理后发给大家。
<JackYu> 先睡觉了，今天刚从北京回来，明天上午起来处理:)
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<maclin> 晚安！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-13
<yd-zhang_> 这次的summit会有视频流出么？就是对于那些可能无法实时参加的用户，可不可能观看录像？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-14
<smartboyhw> ypwong: 2pm-6pm CST right? (not UTC?)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yup
<JackYu> 是的，按照上海时间
<JackYu> smartboyhw: 你注册没？今晚7:30-8:30有预备会议，大家熟悉流程。
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Prob dinner…
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Registered.
<JackYu> smartboyhw: great!
<maxiaojun> 「 注意：Ubuntu及UbuntuKylin之Firefox用户务必下载flash补丁包：flash-patch-yy_0.1_all.deb」
<maxiaojun> 那Chrome呢？
<maxiaojun> 建議明確說明
<maxiaojun> 還有爲甚麼需要這個補丁？
<maxiaojun> 還有一些細節問題
<maxiaojun> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/upload/201306/UKDS%d6%b8%c4%cf.pdf
<maxiaojun> 文件名可以用中文
<maxiaojun> 那個鏈接的a標籤中：title="链接关键词"
<maxiaojun> 要麼不要title屬性，要麼就改一個有意義的值
<maxiaojun> 那個PDF的標題是：「UbuntuKylin下的用户下载安装解决flash卡死的deb包；」 建議改成「参与 UDKS 会议流程」，並在正文中說明補丁的用途
<maxiaojun> 「UbuntuKylin官方博客、维基百科开通」，建議不要說「维基百科」（Wikipedia)，說「维基」（Wiki）就行了
<maxiaojun> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/upload/201306/UKDS%d6%b8%c4%cf.pdf
<maxiaojun> 好像不能用sudo apt-get install 來安裝一個本地的deb包
<maxiaojun> 我一般用的是sudo dpkg -i
<JackYu> maxiaojun: OK.
<JackYu> 应该是Wiki。
<JackYu> maxiaojun: 应该是dpkg -i，thanks.
<JackYu> 正在修正。
<maxiaojun> UK主要各種鏈接的a標籤中都是：title="链接关键词"
<maxiaojun> s/主要/主頁
<JackYu> maxiaojun, 恩，这样有何不妥吗？
<maclin> JackYu: 鼠标停在上面的时候会显示
<maclin> maxiaojun很细心啊，这个之前没注意，应该是配置页面自动添加的
<JackYu> 。。。OK
<JackYu> Jonas is working on it
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Is it that if (and only if) Ubuntu switches to Chrorium you guys will switch too?
<smartboyhw> Damnit…
<smartboyhw> ypwong: ^
<maclin1> smartboyhw: yes, we want. Jack has left for supper. We will come back one hour later.
<maclin1> we can discuss the problem in the pre-meeting of ukds tonight. welcome!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-15
<ypwong> 这是不是有人弄错了？ https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/guoqiang
<ypwong> JackYu, 我看 session 2 blueprint 没有付款插件，不需要吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 这个暂时不讨论了，内容已经比较多了:)
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> JackYu, 系统助手要麻烦huangsheng他们多参与，这块对我比较空白  :)
<JackYu> 好的，大家主要讨论需求和设计，开发不要涉及太多
<ypwong> ok
<JackYu> smartboyhw: 刚才参加UKDS没？
<JackYu> 刚结束，好像没看到你。
<smartboyhw> JackYu: I am playing Monopoly (大富翁), sorry
<ypwong> ...
<ypwong> smartboyhw, linux version?
<smartboyhw> Or rather, I have jus finished
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Real version
<ypwong> nice, that's real life
<smartboyhw> JackYu: ypwong: maclin: Em, will you guys be in Alpha 1?
<smartboyhw> I dunno since I'm not in UKDS
<JackYu> 。。。
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yes
<JackYu> 是的
<smartboyhw> Both alphas!
<smartboyhw> ?
<JackYu> yes.
<JackYu> 今天收到邮件，A1/A2的时间推迟了
<smartboyhw> Yep
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || UbuntuKylin Developer Summit 圆满结束 http://www.ubuntukylin.com/new || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<smartboyhw> OK sure
<JackYu> :)
<smartboyhw> Lubuntu, Kubuntu (and probably Xubuntu) are surely for both Alphas
<smartboyhw> We Studio are not in.
<JackYu> ：）
<smartboyhw> I won't be testing A2 though, I will be in London
<ypwong> smartboyhw, will you have this? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<ypwong> smartboyhw, you can visit canonical office in London
<smartboyhw> ypwong: 1. no and 2. no.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, aren't you ubuntu member?
<smartboyhw> I am on a study tour and I really don't have free time.
<smartboyhw> ypwong: I rather want it electronic.
<ypwong> scan it
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ypwong> tired after ukds
<ypwong> i need to be away from computer to re-charge
<smartboyhw> See ya ypwong…
<maclin1> ypwong, take a rest.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-06-16
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> smartboyhw: hi
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I know you guys are trying to develop docs.
<smartboyhw> There's one thing you guys should try to consider: Something simliar to the Ubuntu manual project.
<smartboyhw> http://ubuntu-manual.org
<smartboyhw> Now Lubuntu is trying to make it's own official version of Lubuntu manual
<JackYu> seems that it's a great project
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you know the problem is: They have more people than the official Ubuntu doc project (which is seriously undermanpower)
<JackYu> so, how will Lubuntu do it?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, make it the way they want:P
<JackYu> well, thanks for your information:)
<JackYu> I think flavors should use their own manual.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-10
<maclin_> ypwong & jzheng，最近几天14.10的安装镜像一直有问题(其他版本也一样，ubiquity的问题今天才修复)，现在剩下比较关键的是U盘启动，相关bug：#645818,#1325801, 你们有空也帮忙分析一下？thanks：）
<ypwong> maclin_, #645818 bug 号正确吗？
<maclin_> ypwong，是的，Bug #645818
<ubot5> bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Precise) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<ypwong> maclin_, 没看到那个bug有关联到 utopic
<ypwong> 也没人在bug上留过关于utopic 的comment
<ypwong> maclin_, bug 1325801 最好改成用英文，让其他 developer 能看懂
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in Ubuntu Kylin "用Ｕ盘制作启动盘，不能启动，提示信息：gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<maclin_> 是的，我们现在遇到类似的问题，但是不能确认，所以暂时没有往上面报
<maclin_> ypwong，先去吃饭了，下午再聊^
<ypwong> maclin, 不确定的话，报个新bug
<maclin> ypwong，我们报的Bug#1325801，已经更新了标题和描述
<taotao> ^_^
<taotao> 第一次来
<taotao> 多多关照
<taotao> ！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-06-11
<tmimc> 谁会在ubuntu下使用VON
<tmimc> VPN
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-08
<happyaron> jackyu jzheng FJKong 差不多本周可以发双拼的需求文档，到时叫2.0 意下如何
<jackyu> happyaron, 听陈丰的:)
<happyaron> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-10
<jackyu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> jackyu: pong
<jzheng> jackyu, happyaron: bridge is opened, and I am in the call
<happyaron> jzheng: dropped?
<jzheng> happyaron, skype is down
<happyaron> ok
<jzheng> happyaron: I cannot bridge does not accept me, hmmm....
<jzheng> happyaron, changed to use my mobile, same result
<jzheng> happyaron, wait for a while
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> jzheng: if needed we can use my bridge
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-06-11
<wsdjeg> 怎么没几个人撒
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-06-15
<happyaro1> ypwong: 我现在不能用~haidian-team这个东西了，得怎么样才能再获得权限？
<happyaro1> release 搜狗输入法需要用
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-06-16
<ypwong> happyaron, let me check
<ypwong> happyaron, added you back to the team
<happyaron> ypwong: ty
<brad__> hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-06-11
<handsome_feng> :)
